# value of a 67gto



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

im trying to get in connect with the guy that currently has my old 67 gto to talk out the details on me buying it back.from what one person who has emailed and told me is that the car is not the factory color no more.the drive train is still oringal i believe.but the guy hasnt come up with a price.how much should the price be deduted for the color being changed.im the kind of person that what every the car was oringally thats what it should be now.thanks for you help


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

depends on the condtion and options but a basic hardtop nice car goes about 20k


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

ok how much does the price affect that it s not the correct color no more.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

ok update i spoke with the owner and hes willing to see it to me for 22,500.its red not black like i said in above ,the paint is newer new carpet.it bascialy a standard hard top with the 335 base with a 4speed.the motor is out of the car becaust the motor has a knock.is it worth it


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would have to say no, not with the engine out, and possibly damaged to boot. 22-five should get you a very nice car in #3 condition that needs nothing in order to be enjoyed. Engine out, I'd have to say no more than 10 or 12k, unless the body and interior are in SHOW condition. If the car is otherwise MINT, and I mean MINT, it MIGHT be worth the $$$ he's asking. Just my opinion!
Jeff


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeah, I agree with geeteeohguy. With the motor out, I would look elsewhere.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

This Was My First Car This Is Why Im Tryin To Buy It Back.so With The Body And Interior In Good Condition What Would Be A Safe Price Like 15k


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

67/04gto said:


> This Was My First Car This Is Why Im Tryin To Buy It Back.so With The Body And Interior In Good Condition What Would Be A Safe Price Like 15k


If put in the same position, knowing it`s your original first car and it`s still all #s matching I`d say yes. You could get the motor done and still be in it reasonably.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Is it worth it?*

Hi! First I'd agree with the others about the motor...but we have a saying in our store we own (we sell guitars sometimes real high end ones), if you want it bad, you get it bad. Sometimes it's perceived value. If it was your first car, then by all means deal with the guy on the price, but that sentimental value is worth more sometimes than anything! A woman's point of view of course. 

But, with the motor out, how bad is it? Has there been any modifications? Find out about the motor and the car's condition ie rust, etc. I'd say that if no major work to the motor needs to be done, I'd offer like everyone else, 12-15k. A paint job would almost bring it back up to his asking price. Use that as a bartering tool. That's the salesperson in me talking...

Good luck!
Linda


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Searching for your past..........*



67/04gto said:


> im trying to get in connect with the guy that currently has my old 67 gto to talk out the details on me buying it back.from what one person who has emailed and told me is that the car is not the factory color no more.the drive train is still oringal i believe.but the guy hasnt come up with a price.how much should the price be deduted for the color being changed.im the kind of person that what every the car was oringally thats what it should be now.thanks for you help


Wished I hadn't shredded and tossed paperwork going back to my high school days a year or so ago. If I had kept the NY State registration containing the VIN number from the '67 goat I owned in the early Seventies, I might be searching as you are for a part of my past..........

I'd pay $12,000--$14,000 if you get the numbers-matching motor, even with the knock, and the rest of the drive train, exterior and interior are in good shape. Good luck. :cheers


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Ok Thanks ,ill Guess Ill Think About 12k To 15k


----------

